# Take That tour



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

The take That tickets go on sale friday at 12 o'clock is any one acting like a very excited child!

15 long years I've waited for this. I'm going to stand out side the shop from 9am friday to make sure I get my tickets. 

Aarrgghhhhhh I can't wait. Who's with me?

Kelli


----------



## leanne0206 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cant wait but says they go on sale at 9 am better check just in case xxx

Fingers and toes crossed xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I rang the shop here that has them on sale. He won't open his doors till 12. The ticket marster ect is 9am hun

X


----------



## tribble (May 11, 2010)

Your post made me chuckle! I share your love of the TT boys but this time you will just ahve to say hello for me to Gary. I was lucky to get to see them on the last 2 tours, last one the Circus was
A-mazing they were so fab. BUT since robbie returned I cannot feel enthusiastic about it, I think they are better without him, they never should ahve done it!!!!    I have been ranting at the TV today & I did think Gary did not look convinced.
Hopefully by then I will have a big bump and will enjoy thinking of you there whooping it up and relighting your fire. Be super-quick on the internet on Friday & have fun!  xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Oh I'm soooooo pleased he came back to them. I'm totally in love with robbie (sad I know) I have been since day 1 aged 11 lol

I will blow gary a kiss from you. But if I got chance I would kiss him for you xx

Kelli


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I will be patiently trying to get my tickets on line......I got seated at Wembley last time but then the site went down and I lost them gggrrrr didn't end up going either   

I'm a fan of Robbie too and by that I mean, he is a fantastic entertainer and I like his music, however I'm not actually very keen on him as a person    he appears to be somewhat a total prat   

good luck to everyone trying to get tickets xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Me and the girls are hoping to get tickets !!!
We've even booked hotel rooms in manchester    just in case


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd much rather see Robbie on his own (again!   ) than TT with Robbie .

My friend is going to try & get tickets but at £60 I can't bring myself to part with the cash when I am not a huge fan.

Good luck!


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I would love to go but at the look of the prices I dont want to pay that much!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

The shop here that is selling there £82.50 each but that's with the coach

I'm worried sick I won't get mine lol sad I know. I've promised dd I will take her. God I was only her age when I fell in love with them lol

Kelli


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Same here.. I was planning on trying for tickets but £60-£90 per ticket seems a bit much.. Will have to have serious think tonight! 

Xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Just treat your self for xmas lol


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Woohoo,

I can see myself getting very stressed in the morning, when the sites keep crashing. really hoping i get tickets as i missed out last year thanks to DH   

Im also glad they have chosen to do the football staduims....so much bigger


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Good luck hun let me know if you get them. 

Nice to here from you hope you and your boy r ok xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd love to see TT, I think the whole 'buy tickets online is a sham' I never get them and always end up getting them an inflated prices on ebay etc, but wait and see they will release more dates everyone always does!!!
I have seeen Robbie a few yrs ago and I enjoyed him but missed TT's Circus tour


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Am I the only 1 who can buy them from a shop?? Sure I'm not??

X


----------



## beccibo (Sep 15, 2010)

have so wanted to go and see them again. Saw the circus tour in cardiff n loved it. But with a positive hpt on monday n a calculated due date around the time they in cardiff i wont be going.

Much rather have my bfp!!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Beccibo congratulations have a happy healthy 9 months. ill scream on your behalf x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations Beccabo   

I've never had a problem buying online, Just takes so long. You need plenty of patience. One of thr tickets sites is so much better then the others but cant for the life of me think which one, will have to dig out some other concert tickets for next year and see where i ordered them from


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

DAKOTA- PLS DO SHARE THE GD ONLINE TICKET AGENCY!!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm going to try to get tickets for me, DP, my sister and my mum... my credit card won't know what's hit it.   
Why do they have to be soooo expensive though? I'm hoping     to get my BFP before next June so I don't think I'll want a "standing room only" ticket, plus I think my mum will want to sit down, so will have to go with the hugely expensive reserved seating ones. Hmmmm.   

I saw them 2 years running with my mum back in 1993/1994. REALLY want to go again, especially now Robbie's back!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> DAKOTA- PLS DO SHARE THE GD ONLINE TICKET AGENCY!!


Just had a look and the last 2 batch of tickets was from the ticket factory. Must say have never had a problem with them and have pretty much got tickets straight away without much hassle.....See tickets website - thats another matter and would avoid if i could  constantly crashes, and doesnt seem to cope with the demand to well

Good luck everyone


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmmm *dakota*, interesting, I was on the TicketFactory site earlier and they don't have the "seated" tickets listed for Manchester... bit weird.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Just going to have a look as last night it only listed dates and venues with no other info   

Hope thats not the same for all of the venues, really dont fancy standing for all that time


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Good luck getting your tickets today ladys xx

My 2 los are still sound asleep and ds has never done this he is normaly up at 430. Its like he knows I need to be up and out lol 

Kelli


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good luck ladies! 7 minutes to go... ooooooooooooh! I'm nervous!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG how busy, my server is causing me a nightmare aarrggghhhhh


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

It's impossible to get through to ANY of the sites!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thinking of giving up tbh, I can feel an ulcer starting


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG i got through for 4 tickets on seetickets and my ****** Server doesn't like the HTTP the payment uses aaarrrggghhhh


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Everythings crashed   

cant even get on ticket factory full stop, see tickets i can get as far as selct how many tickets then it creashes, im now back in a queue

On take that page on **, everyone is raging. Giving it another 1/2 hour then giving up, cant sit here all day


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

405 - HTTP verb used to access this page is not allowed.

Is the message I'm getting on Seetickets when I go to purchase tickets, is it the same message you are gettin Dakota?!?!?!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Yep thats what i kept getting 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-11650620

/links


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

How ***** annoying !!!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm thinking of leaving it and trying for Amsterdam next week instead

This happened when I did the tickets for Robbie in 2006 I got seated then the site crashed on payment I think I remember they closed all the sites and reopened them again in the afternoon!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

You would think they would learn from past mistakes!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thats the thing M2M they never do   

xx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

girls... try ticketsoup.com... i got 2 tickets from there, but hampden now saying sold out... maybe other venues have tickets still left... just a thought for you all


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Aaarrrggghhhhhhhh I got my 4 tickets get picked up by the coach 230 on the 30 may. I'm over the moon 

Did any 1 else get any xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!   

Got 4 x tickets for Manchester, Sunday 5th June!  I am over the moon! It'll have been 17 years  since I last saw them live.

If anyone's still trying, the Irish version of Ticketmaster is loading much faster for me and I got mine from there. They have UK dates too, not just Dublin: http://www.ticketmaster.ie/
Good luck.    Any other FFers going on 5th June?!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Just tried the irish link, got right to the very end and it bloody crashed arghhhhhh


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Ahhh keep trying, I got there in the end! it is soooo frustrating though! 

Another link you could try is http://www.ticketmaster.de/ - your confirmation email will be in German but the tickets are for the UK venues. 

/links


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks for the tip girls just got some using the .ie link


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Woooooooooo! Well done Driver!   When are you going?


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Manchester Wed 8th June


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oooh the new date, well done!   I needed to get a weekend date as my mum's a teacher and can't do weekdays so I'm thrilled with getting Sunday. We're quite high up but I don't care, I just want to be there! Ahhhhhhhh so exciting isn't it?!!

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't even know where we are sat just wanted to get something   off to check but assume it is right at the back section 304 row K


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

It doesn't really matter where you are if you ask me... there are loads of big screens anyway.   When we saw them in 1994 we were right at the back and it was AMAZING! Knowing Take That they will have stages in multiple places (i.e. down the centre of the area or on the ceiling!) anyway - at least they have for a few of their tours, who knows what they have planned.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Any 1 at the stadium of light on the 30? X


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Anyone got a phone number for ticketmaster please, the one i have isn't in service aarrgghh  thanks xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

08442774321 there you go hun good luck xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thats the one I have, when it eventually rings it is a recorded message saying out of service    thanks anyway hun


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I have tried every website and phone number all day - no luck. I am giving up now


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Same here, have give up for now

Have tried every website, german, spanish etc just wont do anything    ohwell supposed ive saved myself £300


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeee got 3 ttickets from german ticketmaster a couple of hrs ago!!

THANKYOU!!!!
xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Got mine yay. im going manchestes 8th. i have a number for ticketmaster thats hardly known its were i got mine. be back with it

01613851229


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

ticket factory still not working

see tickets birmingham sold out for monday but for tues i just get error message

and ticketmaster just says tickets not available


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Dose any of you have ariva busess? They are selling tickets if you do with coach 

Mine came from other tours

Xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

ahhh I got tickets!!!! We just kept trying and trying....I am so excited I could burst!
Can't wait till June though


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I got mine    woooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooo

9th July


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Ahhh *dakota* I really hope you manage to get tickets.    I'm sure that once the hype has died down a bit there will be more available, it's just that it's crazy at the moment as everyone's trying!

So glad others have managed to get tickets too. I am soooo excited... I'm sure I wasn't this excited when my Mum booked me tickets when I was 12 years old!  Now I'm the one surprising her - for her 60th birthday  - and she's just as excited as I am!  I know what you mean though... I can't wait for June either, I'm so impatient!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im going!!!!  Thanks to my friend who saw my ** status and informed me her mate was in charge of allocating tickets at wembley and asked if I would like her to try and get me one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I missed out by the time i finally got through they where sold out.

I've just got early bird on the Germany ones so I will be hoping for Munich, hamburg or dusseldorf!! Wish me luck

Shelley xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I'm taking my dd who will almost 12 come may. She dosnt want to go ( I think I just rememberd how I was with them at her age. Well I still am lol but she isn't keen she said she would rather go to jls orr xfactor. 

Well done to every 1 who got tickets.


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

sorry if anyone went to that site i said... didnt realise it was for hampden only... my bad. Sorry if anyones hopes got up.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Woohoo got tickets for Munich so I've got a few days holiday too xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

"Like" LOL


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Did you all get there new progress album & what do you think of it?

My poor kids can't cope with it any more and it only came out monday lol

Kelli


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, got the album on Tuesday and have listened to it a few times. I LOVE the song "Eight Words" - think it's my favourite, along with "The Flood". I also like the Mark one towards the end, "What Do You Want From Me?" though I blushed a bit when he sang the line about sex.   I am still a 12-year-old deep down!   

Did you all watch the "Look Back, Don't Stare" documentary at the weekend?


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I'm pleased 2 see I'm not the only 1 who acts like a child lol 

I did and jason came accross not a happy bunny do you think?

My dd told me she didn't want 2 go so I sold her ticket. No matter how much I try she just won't be turned into a TT fan lol 
She said mam I'm NOT you lol

Kelli


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im not getting my copy til Christmas    havent seen the doc yet either having put it on skyplus....


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

BUMP

So, whos been, whos still to go? Ive got 4 sleeps!!! eeeekkkkk very excited!!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I go 28th July to Munich, see Take That on 29th July, sooooo excited    

Bet you can't wait Mummy30    

Shelley xx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

canna wait.  bit scared tho TBH, im standing and i hate standing gigs. im scared i get shoved and squashed! and having sore feet too!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I've been! Went to the opening night in sunderland. It's fantastic! In a way better than circus tour , mainly due to the incredible Robbie!

Ladies you will love it and are in for a real treat!


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

ohhh i just hope i get a good view and dont have anyone tall infront of me!


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

I went to Cardiff last Tuesday and it was AMAZING   

I was standing and only two back from the barrier!!! Missed touching Robbie by inches....gutted   

I won't lie it was very squishy, a fight broke out next to us (women!!!!!) and later on a lady fainted next to me!! 

But it really was so good and I still can't believe I was that close to them   

Enjoy!!

S x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

S - same here I was 3 rows back from the middle stage and missed mauling Robbie by inches!  

I did end up in the same newsagents that 1 hour earlier Robbie had been in to buy **** from!
I was estactic!


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

oooohhhh touching robbie!!!!  not a hope can i get near the front, my pal is claustrophobic and has stated she cant be so close to ppl.....  but how amazing to be that close!!!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

I went to Manchester on 8th June, they were ace.

Mummy - my advice for you would be don't try to get near the front, they spend an awful lot of time on the stage at the end of the runway, really hope you have better weather than the one we went to, I was so glad I was in the stand as the people on the pitch were absolutely drowned.

Enjoy.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am off to see Take That on the 30th of June in Wembly, I am so excited!!!


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

OMG i didnt even think what i would do if it rained!!! haha


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I've been and must say it was out of this world. Much better than there other 2. Bit of advice if you get to the front. Try and get to the centre stage its were all the action is. 
I can say too you lady's still waiting to go you'll love it

Kelli


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

We were at the end of the runway which was perfect although it did mean having to watch a lot of Robbie's own set on the big screen as he seem too far away. Still, the close up of him ripping his trousers and then removing them to just his underpants made my evening   

But seeing them all not 6-10ft away and then almost touching Robbie when he climbed down was ace!! Kind of makes them more real!

S x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hello.... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk how amazing was that loved it loved it loved it.  Was in tears at angels when it sunk in that i really was right at the front seeing them!!

We went in early, all the runway and b stage was full of folk but the sides were empty so we got a great close up view of the boys on the main stage.  About 5 rows back we were!!    So funny when the camera zoomed in on me about 3 times, my face on the big screen haha!!

They were out of this world and im so privelaged to have got a ticket and a prime spot x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Mummy - yay! So pleased you loved it! It was incredible wasn't it!


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

Skybreeze said:


> I am off to see Take That on the 30th of June in Wembly, I am so excited!!!
> 
> 
> skybreeze i am going on that day to! I'm so excited DH bought me tickets for early birthday present. Were up really high but dont care its the atmosphere! I hav been lucky enough to see beautiful world and circus tour and thought they were FAB! I always cry at some point so if robbie rings angels that'll be me gone! Lol Xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

3 more sleeeeepppssss!!!!

What time did you lot arrive when you went?? What time did they start and did you get out. I am dreading the journey home, we are getting a mix of train and tube.... Its gonna be a late night!!! I have to be up at the Lister the next day at 9.30! lol.

Catherino.... Are you excitied?? I cant wait.... Seriously excited now. I am on the floor with the millions... lol, I dont care where I am as long as I can sing my heart out with them! 

N xxxxx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hello

I went to Cardiff and we went in at 18:45. Pet Shop Boys came on at 19:00 and Take That came on at about 20:15. It finished at 22:30. We didn't rush out due to the crowds but then ended up queuing for a train until midnight and eventually got home at 02:00!! 

Worth it though   

Enjoy 

x


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

skybreeze excited is not the word. I'm going wiv a friend who's never been before so she's gonna love it! Were getting a coach up there this yr so dont hav to worry about tube etc. Hope you hav a great time. I'll look out for you! Lol Xx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

skybreeze - doors opened at hampden at 5pm.... we went in about 545pm and pet shop boys came on about 715pm ish and TT came on about 830 - 1045ish.  Cant remember the exact time but after the gig we didnt get back to our hotel (3 miles away) til about 1am due to massive train queue! 

I went in with the attitude of "i dont care if im at the back, im just glad to be here" but as soon as i got in it changed to "sod it, im getting as close to the front as i can..." and just stood my ground. So pleased that i did, im still on cloud 9 lol. 

Oh and beware of the post TT blues.... they suck!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG I'm getting scared, they have cancelled a date in Denmark due to illness......  .....i'm due to see them in 12 days, just hoping it is a genuine illness and not the breaking up of the band.....omg I'm so pessimistic   

Get Well quickly Robbie      

Shelley x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Oh no mish fingers crossed all is well. I'm sure he signed a contract saying he has to complete this tour though

Have a great time let us know how it was

Kelli


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm sure it's genuine   If he was just playing funny wotsits I'm sure the other four would have just done it without him rather than a cancel a show   

If what I've read is true then it sounds like he's really poorly with food poisoning and was still vomitting at 4pm despite prescription meds so had to cancel.

I'm sure you'll be fine Shelley. Have a brilliant time   

S x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

yeah i read on ******* that rob had food poisoning and it was doctors orders that he didnt go on stage. The boys considered going ahead without him but decided against it.... im sure you will be fine too x


----------

